# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Mactropin brand

## paolorossi

Have you ever tried Mactropin products ? In particular, testosterone enanthate . Are good quality products ?

Thanks so much

----------

